# UPDATE to Introducing two mature LGD's



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

For those of you who were following my post a while back, we introduced a new, 12 month old GP/AS to her full sister (from a previous litter), our resident 19 month old GP/AS. It took about 4 days to get them to where I could trust them alone together for the night. Over the next few weeks, if a challenge of dominance ever presented itself, the younger dog always quickly backed down, flopped over onto her back, and the argument was solved. Over the last 2 weeks, however, that has begun to change. 

The original female is spayed, and is now 21 months old, while the new girl is in tact female and is now about 14 months old. A few weeks ago, they began to just bicker frequently--just little challenges that generally ended peacefully, but it always reminded me of human siblings just constantly having spats. Of course, the rest of the time they played and all seemed well. I noticed however, that my new girl, Iris, was becoming less likely to flop over in submission, so she was clearly challenging more and standing her ground. I also noticed my older girl was beginning to act more subdued and timid--almost depressed at times. As the days have passed, I periodically go out and remind them I'm still alpha. If they get into a bickering moment (often happens when one tries to "protect" me from the other), I immediately call them off. I am trying to teach that fighting near a human is absolutely unacceptable. Just too risky with all my little ones around. They are very responsive, thankfully. 

Then, 3 days ago, I heard a commotion, looked outside, and the two of them were on their hind legs seriously going at it in an all-out brawl. I remembered all your recommendations to just leave them be unless it got too serious, so I just watched. It sounded terrible, but there were no signs of blood--until it was over. Then I went out and checked, and Iris, the newer girl had a small tooth mark on her snout that was bleeding a bit. Nothing major, and probably an accident, but I knew things were changing. Then, again yesterday, the exact thing happened again, only this time, we all quickly saw blood showing up all over the coats of BOTH dogs. I ran out and called them off each other (they did respond, surprisingly), and went in to check them out. The only mark I could find was another seemingly glancing, accidental small puncture on the upper gum of my older girl. Of course, being in her mouth, I think it just bled like crazy for a moment, got into their saliva, and just spread around. 

So, that's where we are now. Still nothing too serious, but I'm always on the alert. They still are great at keeping predators at bay, and still love to play with each other when they aren't bickering. I'm hoping that the older girl will back down before too long, and just accept what will clearly be her role as low girl in the pack. She seems so sad about though it breaks my heart sometimes. As usual, I guess only time will tell. Once we get moved (2 more weeks), I'm also hoping the increased acreage will give the girls more room to spread out and keep them busy chasing off the resident predators. We'll see.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Is the new girl coming into season? I have females that never ever get into any kind of scrap can be out 6-7 dogs at a time, EXCEPT when going into heat. Then they are pushy of everything except my Alpha male and me.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

It had crossed my mind. Since we got her as a 12-13 month old, I have no idea when she is scheduled to come in. I have tried to keep on eye on things, but she is so stinkin' fluffy back there, I can hardly see anything without flipping her over. I'll try to keep a check on it, though.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The younger one is coming into her own, feeling like a grown up. She is testing her boundaries. If you've had teenage girls you know what I mean. This could all be over if the main problem is her cycle. But, it should settle down regardless. The younger one may not become "alpha". Your older girl may just be a bit shook up by the fighting. It doesn't mean she will loose her position.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL I know it could be a serious situation; but it is so very much like children bickering. You're smart to have established your dominance well in advance of this.


----------

